# [TIP] Mantenere ordinati /etc/portage/package.*

## Kernel78

Premessa: questa guida è rivolta solo a coloro che non usano macchine completamente in ~

Sia che si usino i package.* come singoli file o come directory sarebbe meglio sfruttarli per lavorare su singole versioni.

Per esempio se volessi avere una certa versione mascherata di un pacchetto (dopo aver controllato che non mi dia problemi) sarebbe preferibile limitarsi a smascherare solo la versione del pacchetto e non tutto il pacchetto, altrimenti rischio che in futuro una versione ~ possa portare scompiglio nel mio sistema.

Questo si può ottenere con un semplice 

```
=<categoria>/<pacchetto>-<versione> ~<architettura>
```

questo comporta però che quando la versione che abbiamo smascherato viene resa stabile avremo una riga inutile nella nostra configurazione.

Qui vengono in aiuto le mie nevrosi (dovreste vedere le mie postazioni a casa e in ufficio per rendervi conto che l'ordine lo impongo solo DENTRO i pc) che mi hanno spinto a scrivere questo piccolo script.

```
for anomaly in $(eix -tTc | grep -E '^\[[A-Z]\]' | cut -f 2 -d " ")

do

  file_name=$(grep -lR $anomaly /etc/portage/package.*)

  clear

  echo "edito *** $file_name ***"

  echo "    per anomalia su $anomaly"

  echo "    premere <invio> per procedere"

  read

  $EDITOR $file_name

done
```

Mi sembra abbastanza autoesplicativo, io lo lancio dopo ogni aggiornamento per aver sempre il minimo indispensabile nei vari package.* (che poi per me sono package.*/*).

Magari è solo una cavolata ma a me sembra comodo e utile.

EDIT: applicata una patch per la gestione degli overlay fornita da earcar

----------

## Kernel78

L'uso continuato del mio script mi ha spinto a migliorarlo per venire incontro alle mie esigenze e spero anche alle vostre  :Wink: 

Visto che voglio avere la certezza di avere sempre l'ultima versione (anche ~) di firefox-bin me lo tengo sempre presente senza una versione specificata nel mio file /etc/portage/package.keywords/www-client

Questo comportava che appena risultava presente una versione ~ questa veniva installata ma appena veniva dichiarata stabile il mio script iniziava a segnalarla come anomalia ma io non volevo rimuoverla.

Ho quindi ideato un file per le eccezioni /etc/portage/package.ignore in cui inserisco gli atom dei pacchetti per i quali non voglio che venga fatto alcun controllo (nel mio caso www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin) e ho modificato lo script in questo modo

```
for anomaly in $(eix -tTc | grep -E '^\[' | cut -f 2 -d " ")

do

  grep -q $anomaly /etc/portage/package.ignore ||

    (file_name=$(grep -lR $anomaly /etc/portage/package.*)

    clear

    echo "edito *** $file_name ***"

    echo "    per anomalia su $anomaly"

    echo "    premere <invio> per procedere"

    read

    $EDITOR $file_name)

done

```

Fatemi sapere se può venirvi utile  :Wink: 

----------

## publiosulpicio

Non sono un esperto, ma fa qualcosa di diverso da eix-test-obsolete?

----------

## Kernel78

 *publiosulpicio wrote:*   

> Non sono un esperto, ma fa qualcosa di diverso da eix-test-obsolete?

 

beh, eix-test-obsolete fornisce lo stesso output (un po' riorganizzato) di eix -tTc (che è uno dei comandi che uso io) ...

quello fornisce indicazioni, il mio script le elabora e ti apre direttamente i file contenenti le anomalie riportate da eix escludendo i pacchetti definiti nel file /etc/portage/package.ignore

----------

## table

Veramente ottimo!   :Wink: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *table wrote:*   

> Veramente ottimo!  

 

Grazie, complimenti, suggerimenti o richieste sono sempre ben accetti  :Wink: 

----------

## lucapost

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Grazie, complimenti, suggerimenti o richieste sono sempre ben accetti 

 

Tempo fa avevo trovato uno script che organizzava sia la lista dei pacchetti che le use in ordine alfabetico, ho provato a cercarlo ma non lo trovo più.

Probabilmente questo esula un pò dal fine originale dello script, però sono funzioni abbastanza utili...

----------

## bi-andrea

dunque lo provorei, ma come devo battezzarlo e avviarlo insieme al sistema?

Deve partire al boot?

Io per esempio uso molto proprio questi file, dove con emrege --pretend <pacchetto> mi dice cosa gli serve senza toccare make.conf

----------

## cloc3

 *bi-andrea wrote:*   

> dunque lo provorei, ma come devo battezzarlo e avviarlo insieme al sistema?
> 
> 

 

in linux, il nome di un programma è pressoché arbitrario.

inventane uno che non sia già presente nel sistema, poi mettilo nella cartella /usr/local/sbin e marcalo eseguibile con chmod.

trattandosi di uno script bash, potresti premettere la seguente riga di codice:

```

#!/bin/bash

```

io non lo avvierei al boot, perché è un programma interattivo che include un'istruzione read. quindi andrebbe lanciato a mano, quando ne senti necessità.

----------

## Kernel78

io in genere lo lancio dopo emerge belli corposi ...

----------

